# Another doe down



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Several deer came by the other morning. This one was the largest, but also the smartest. It took about 20 minutes for her to come close enough for a bow shot. Double lunged, she still went about 50 yards downhill. (They *NEVER* run towards the truck...) She about kicked my heine trying to get the poor beast out. Those plastic sleds sure make a difference. Now I need to figure a way to get 'em up and over the tailgate by myself. Oh, btw, Mora knives rock. Cheap, handy, effective, and easy to keep scary sharp.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats! And the sleds make a huge difference even better than a tarp.

I hate having a resident pesky old doe on my hunting grounds. They lead the others around and are cagey as heck - we always try to kill them once we identify because she will cause problems hunting the property! Years ago we had a huge old doe around for a few years like that. She screwed up so many hunts leading deer that were seemingly coming right to us out of range. Every bit as cagey and smart as any buck!!!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tip for loading deer in the bed. Have an old sheet of plywood as long as the bed. Load the deer on the plywood then lift the front up to the tailgate and use it as a lever to slide it in from the back. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice going I bought one of those roll up heavy plastic sleds several yrs ago sure helps slide along easier


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

floater99 said:


> Nice going I bought one of those roll up heavy plastic sleds several yrs ago sure helps slide along easier


Yep, been giving mine sled rides for years. I have a small hill where I hunt & back my truck up & drop the tailgate so it's even with the hill. Pull the sled up the hill & right in the truck. Nice doe, congratulations.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Congrats! And the sleds make a huge difference even better than a tarp.
> 
> I hate having a resident pesky old doe on my hunting grounds. They lead the others around and are cagey as heck - we always try to kill them once we identify because she will cause problems hunting the property! Years ago we had a huge old doe around for a few years like that. She screwed up so many hunts leading deer that were seemingly coming right to us out of range. Every bit as cagey and smart as any buck!!!


We had one of those years ago. My buddy named her "Old Snort". She was easy to recognize since the front of her left front leg had been shot off! If she got the least idea that something was hinky, she would start blowing, snorting, and stomping! And she would keep it up, walking a big circle around you letting every deer in the township know that something was wrong! We had a couple of cracks at her, but always let her walk. Observing her, and her fawns, over the course of 6-7 years vie the game cam, we figured she was responsible for bringing at least 20 fawns into the world, and teaching them well!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> Several deer came by the other morning. This one was the largest, but also the smartest. It took about 20 minutes for her to come close enough for a bow shot. Double lunged, she still went about 50 yards downhill. (They *NEVER* run towards the truck...) She about kicked my heine trying to get the poor beast out. Those plastic sleds sure make a difference. Now I need to figure a way to get 'em up and over the tailgate by myself. Oh, btw, Mora knives rock. Cheap, handy, effective, and easy to keep scary sharp.
> 
> View attachment 333617
> 
> ...


I see you like to tie one leg up for field dressing like I have done for many yrs. just makes it a lot easier to get the dirty work done.
sherman


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> I see you like to tie one leg up for field dressing like I have done for many yrs. just makes it a lot easier to get the dirty work done.
> sherman


Yeah. I don't have a gun bearer or porter like those hunters in Africa and India. Every once in a while, my hunting buddy or neighbor will be on hand. Then its "Here, make yourself useful, hold this leg for me..." Followed by "Don't you throw up on me !!!..."


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> Several deer came by the other morning. This one was the largest, but also the smartest. It took about 20 minutes for her to come close enough for a bow shot. Double lunged, she still went about 50 yards downhill. (They *NEVER* run towards the truck...) She about kicked my heine trying to get the poor beast out. Those plastic sleds sure make a difference. Now I need to figure a way to get 'em up and over the tailgate by myself. Oh, btw, Mora knives rock. Cheap, handy, effective, and easy to keep scary sharp.
> 
> View attachment 333617
> 
> ...


I went to Harbor Freight and purchased the game gambrel with the pulley system included and used it for gutting the deer out by hoisting it up a tree.You need 2 extra pieces of rope,one for the tree hook-up and the other for the deer's neck when you want to finish gutting it out.Other than in my "youth" this by far was the EASIEST method of handling a deer and not getting down on my KNEE'S !!!I HIGHLY recommend that you "senior" hunters add the pulley system to your bucket along with the plastic sled. Oh by the way,NICE doe.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest.... wheels work even better then a sled....but anything is better then nothing
I just picked up a couple mora knives this summer, seem to be scary sharp..... should have tried them during the processing, but do like the gut hook for some of it as an option in hand


----------

